# Tomorrow...



## Hoghead Bob (May 8, 2007)

I go before the Union Pacific Railroad. They claim I may not be up to snuff! We shall see if I shall pass. All reader think good on me tomorrow. 

May not be a hoghead on the morrow. Bob


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 8, 2007)

will do, brother.

may the force be with you.


----------



## wokofshame (May 9, 2007)

*tomorrow*

any hogger that actually cares about riders is so far above and beyond I wouldn't even worry about what up management thinks
your kind is a+ in my book
good luck


----------



## iamcrkt (May 9, 2007)

*tomorrow*

yeah he will be one less friendly hogger if the man decides to shut him down... good luck bob! why did they call you in?


----------



## Line (May 11, 2007)

*tomorrow*

how did it go?


----------



## Hoghead Bob (May 12, 2007)

*tomorrow*

No worries pulled the Jedi mind trick and am back on the rails.


----------



## blackmatter (May 13, 2007)

*tomorrow*

you will let me help rebellious youth jump on moving freights (waves hand subtly)


----------

